# Old, Naked Woman Bottle Stopper question



## carling (Oct 1, 2006)

Can anyone date this sexy porcelain bottle stopper for me?  And who the Maker was?  Or maybe a book it is in?  There is a Makers mark on the bottom of her, but it is not legible.  One of these went for a nice price on e-bay a few months back.  I tried e-mailing both the Seller and the Buyer a few times to see if they could tell me what the makers mark said on it.  Neither one bothered to respond!  Thanks to anyone who can help..................Rick


----------



## carling (Oct 1, 2006)

Bottom....


----------



## carling (Oct 1, 2006)

Just wanted to add that it is about 4 inches high.  And another question.....Anyone know what bottle it may have been paired up?

 Thanks.........Rick


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 1, 2006)

it reminds me of a top from one of those whiskey decanters that were popular in the 60's and 70's. wish i could give some concrete info instead of just my impression.


----------



## welddigger (Oct 2, 2006)

You asked if I would date it. Hell I'de marry it..... Ha! Ha! Theres a local antique mall that some stoppers right like that style and none them were under $100. Also none were as interesting as that one. They had them labeled early 1900's  stoppers?? Don't know if they really knew or were just guessing on age. I'll try to get back there this weekend and ask some questions.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 2, 2006)

Man it's rude to look at a ladies makers mark.[sm=lol.gif] Does look like a whiskey decanter top. Seems like I saw a pineapple with something like that on the top but I can't remember where. It is a nice piece though. That don't sound right.[&:]


----------



## carling (Oct 3, 2006)

You guys are hilarious!  I love the comments.

 An advance thank you ,Welddigger, for checking on it for me this coming weekend!

 The one that sold on ebay awhile back went for $250 to $300, can't remember exactly.  The Seller advertised it only as a Hawaiian bottle stopper, without any details.  The Seller did not know the year of the piece, and did not mention the Maker, or describe the Maker's mark.  I'm wondering if it would have sold for even more if it was accurately described in their listing with some knowledge on the piece.........

 Rick


----------

